# Wicked Fact



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

SPL in DbA Maximum daily exposure in hours 
90 8
95 4
100 2
105 1
110 .5
115 .25 or less 

So you shouldnt listen to 116+?


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

what is it, like 172 or something is supposed to stop your heart?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im not sure, cause thats what many high SPL vehicles get, I know 200 will cause deafening really really fast.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

200 is impossible, first of all. 200dB is the absolute limit of SPL in free air. Since the dB scale is logarithmic, 200dB is a physical impossibility, sort of like absolute zero. You can get close, but never quite there.

However, increase the air pressure past the 1ATM mark, and you can actually hit higher than 200dB. Conversely, this explains why there is no sound in space.

Okay, there's your physics lesson for the day  .


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Nah, uhh, my mom said so! So BLEH! 

Just kidding, it said that on the site, so I figured its possible with several jet engines or something. Thanks for the lesson though.

Whats 1 ATM?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Whats 1 ATM? *


1 ATM is 1 atmosphere of pressure. It's about the pressure at 23*C at sea level (or something like that) I forgot the conversion for PSI and such, but you probably get it now.

Apparently by samo's definition (which I didn't know b4 now) if you increase the pressure (which requires a sealed room) you can increase the db range and if you decrease the pressure the db range is lowered as well. Since there is no atmospheric pressure in space, there can be no sound.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*SPL*

145-150 will actualy make you go deaf very quickly, 160 will make you instantly deaf, and 180 will stop your heart. John Henry owner of Metro Audio Dynamics in Omaha actualy hit 202 DB with their van a few years back.
I don't know how it was done but as soon as they hit it they were accused of every way to cheat that exists. They were able to prove that they didn't cheat, but since they wern't able to do it twice the record didn't stand.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i heard at one time (i have no proof or documentation) that there was a cannon at sea-level that hit over 200db's


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

*Re: SPL*



Binger said:


> *145-150 will actualy make you go deaf very quickly, 160 will make you instantly deaf, and 180 will stop your heart. *


I dont know if you actually know what youre talking about, but 145-150 will not make you go deaf quickly. 2 15's with some good wattage will give you those numbers, heck, even 1 15 and thats a daily driver setup. And no one I know at my high school whos getting those numbers is deaf. Same at competitions, 145 is pretty much easy accessible and no one there is deaf, some even sit in their car, while they are not supposed to. Same with 160, it will not make you instantly deaf, people get those numbers all the time, and listen to it. Unless im wrong.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: SPL*



Psch91 said:


> *I dont know if you actually know what youre talking about, but 145-150 will not make you go deaf quickly. 2 15's with some good wattage will give you those numbers, heck, even 1 15 and thats a daily driver setup. And no one I know at my high school whos getting those numbers is deaf. Same at competitions, 145 is pretty much easy accessible and no one there is deaf, some even sit in their car, while they are not supposed to. Same with 160, it will not make you instantly deaf, people get those numbers all the time, and listen to it. Unless im wrong. *


At the competitions, most people are covering their ears durring the testing and those who don't are probably already half deaf as it is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

true dat 1997 ga16de, I know I compete and my jl w6's hit 164 or something like that, I wasn't near the car but was trying to cover my ears from everyone elses also, thank jl they made reliable and deafining subs, but thank god and alpine for making channel changers for cd decks


----------



## STD grabbag (Nov 29, 2002)

how may speakers did you use and what kind of amp?


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: SPL*



Binger said:


> *145-150 will actualy make you go deaf very quickly, 160 will make you instantly deaf, and 180 will stop your heart. John Henry owner of Metro Audio Dynamics in Omaha actualy hit 202 DB with their van a few years back.
> *


John Henry never hit 202db in that van of his. The mikes are rated up to 180 max and there was some confusion when he hit over 175 on one of his runs (supposedly broke the record by a couple DB which is huge... imagine going to the track and a front wheel drive car going into the high 6s as of a sudden after being in the high 7s). Most blame a pinched mike or something more sinister (like someone actually bypassed the mike and just plugged some source of signal to resemble the mike).

Juan


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2002)

stdgrabbag, if that question was for me then here is your answer, I had at the time three jl w6's with a custom made box design by me, these subs are not the manufactured ones like now, they were actually made by jl when jl made there speakers hand made-I had them in my closet until I got my car, then I went and bought my speakers-mids,highs,tweets,and etc. I got my amps from a friend-I ran 3 1000watt jl amps, and a couple other weird brand name amps that a friend of mine said they were best on the market, Well I ran them and they were ok not all that great but yeah after that show I ended up blowing one of my subs, so I only had two left, good thing it was a box customized by me and it was independant for each sub. Well gots to go peace.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: SPL*



Psch91 said:


> *I dont know if you actually know what youre talking about, but 145-150 will not make you go deaf quickly. 2 15's with some good wattage will give you those numbers, heck, even 1 15 and thats a daily driver setup. And no one I know at my high school whos getting those numbers is deaf. Same at competitions, 145 is pretty much easy accessible and no one there is deaf, some even sit in their car, while they are not supposed to. Same with 160, it will not make you instantly deaf, people get those numbers all the time, and listen to it. Unless im wrong. *


when i competed in my car i ran in the 250-599 watt class, which was a few years ago cuz now they go by cone area (which i don't think is fair because a guy with 100watt continuous speakers is obviously going to lose to someone with 1000watt continuous even with the same cone area...  ). here's a pic:









but anyways, if you got above 140dB then that was an accomplishment cuz 140 is hard to get up to unless you're runnin serious wattage. in my set up i hit 143.5dB and that was the highest i ever got, and that was with 4 12s!! but anyways, they don't require you to wear ear protection unless you hit over 150. atleast that's the rule they're SUPPOSED to inforce. i dunno where i'm exactly going with this but that's my $0.02.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Hawaiinsleeper said:


> *I know I compete and my jl w6's hit 164 or something like that*


i doubt that. i saw a guy with 15 10's in a gmc safari and he only hit 159dB. and you say you only had 3 jl w6's? no offence but yeah right.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Have you ever seen a W6? I've seen a guy here in tampa. He has a 240sx with 16 8" W3s (or W0s) and a brand new infinity (I believe) with 3 10s. He says the 3 10s hit better than the 16 8s.

it's not quantity but quality. I'm not too good with subwoofers, but I know 1 10" W7 will beat 2 12" W3s


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I know wattage has alot to do with results, but here's what I've seen (using JL audio):


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

sno, I belive him, it is very much possible.

It has been done before, many times. This one guy, with 1 15" sub (!!) with a mere 500 watts, hit a 152.3 . 

Here is the guy on a message board 

Quantity does not always mean you get a better score. People always think, "Ok, you have 1 15", my 2 12"s can blow you away." That may be the case in certain cases, but its not always true. Install is the key to everything. You can have a shitty install and 15 10"s or what not, but if one guy has the best install with 2 12"s he might be able to beat the other guy.

And to conclude, blah blah.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

your spl depends on what measuring equipment you are using as well, you really need professional equipment to get a true reading, and most high school kids, hell most people don't have that type of equipment, unless they compete on a regular basis, so those numbers your high school buddies are throwing out there are probably about as worthless as a no name amp, don't let it hold too much weight, because those cheap handheld measurers you can get from radioshack are not accurate at all
and thats my $.02 take it for what you will


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I agree with you about the metering equipment. (But(t) "buddy"), hes it not one of my "high school friends".

But what can I expect from someone like you who only reads what it posted here and DOES NOT click on the provided links which are there to be clicked on and read also. It mentions HE HAS A WIFE, and friend called him up to COMPETE in a REAL competiton, which his friend attends frequently. SEVERAL Competitions showed up, including some DB DRAGONS. After some testing, the JUDGING began. They placed the MIC on SEVERAL LOCATIONS (NOT A "RADIO SHACK" METER) AND he mentions, "USAC SANCTIONED...OUTLAW SPL". I dont know why Im defending this guy, I dont know him. But he is reputible on the forum, which is not for the average teenager. 
And when I said something about my friends being metered, that was at a store called Sound Advice, who is fairly big down here in Florida, not a mom and pop store, which have a pretty good SPL meter, id say, althought I cant tell you how much its worth.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

my response was only for others that will read this post, not everyone who reads this post will be as into car audio, or as deaf as you and I, but rather may be a beginner, and trying to work on their audio equipment, I try to help or leave info that may be helpful to others whenever possible. I do have a little bit of experience 4-5 years, and roughly $4-5000 dollars overall, and I can hook up any system better and cleaner than most of my local car audio shops in the area. I don't bag on other people without cause, unless they really need it, so relax, and like my post said it was just mu $.02


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

the loudest car i've head was at the nationals in atl. it hit 176db but that was with only 2 kicker 12's. I've got 3 15's in the back of my 240sx in a costum enclouser and i come to 158.5db whats really cool a jet takeoff is rated at 130 - 135db's my windows have all been replaced with bullet proof plexiglass with steel mountings it kicks ass now working on the outside. i've been king with loudest car in cobb county (georgia) now going for georgia state title wish me luck


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Got any pics or schematics of your system Vcamelli? I'd like to take a look - I'm getting ideas for a future project.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

here is what i was running at the last comp that i went to and hit a 158.3








in the back of my 93 se


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I am so freaking tired of people acting like the W7 series is the best sub. i seriously doubt if u can take listening to 145db at the dash for a extended period of time. and most systems that hit in the 160 range aren't capable of playing actual music. and of course quality is better than quality. rediculous amounts of 10's and 12's in relatively small sealed enclosures are old school now. most people with these systems switched to a normal amount of 15's in big ported enclosures got louder. and install is the number one factor followed by quality of equipment.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

can someone comfirm this? My friend went to that school for installers and got his MECP certification, he came back telling me this tale of a note that if played low enough and loug enough, could make you shit on yourself uncontrollably. Has anyone read about this anywhere? Is it physiclly possible?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

That was a great South park episode. I Guess it could be possible, with enough power, certain body parts can do different stuff (lungs-breathing hard, ears-hurt, cant hear, etc) So maybe its deep enough to like mess with your anus and intestines?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *That was a great South park episode. *


 hehe, that WAS a good one.


----------

